# Balloon Bonanza



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Well... Apparently it was a bonanza alright.

I arrive at the barn for evening chores and spy something weird in the corner. What do a find? A mylar Valentine's balloon chewed or stomped into a bunch of pieces and no string/ribbon in sight!

Gah! I appreciate the thought but why or why did they tie it close to the goats?? And I wonder if there was a card or anything else attached!?! Hopefully not chocolates or food in plastic.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh my.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

I hate the thought of your goats eating anything that will hurt them, but it sure was thoughtful.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I despise balloons of any kind.  Especially those darn helium ones. Prevailing winds from everywhere, blow them to our fields. I've pulled so many out of goat mouths, hay and even the pasture by the barn. I sure hope your goats did not eat the string or anything!


----------



## OpieDoodle (Nov 15, 2015)

Yikes! I hate balloons for this reason! I hope they didn't eat the string!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

They probably DID eat the string, and they probably enjoyed it very much, and they will probably be just fine. Goats can always use a little extra petroleum-based fiber in their diets, right?  

So who put the balloon in the goat pen? Or did it get loose and blow there by accident?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

The mystery remains!

I hope they chewed that ribbon up well... I didn't see any bright pink fragments in the poop tonight.

I've asked around and can't figure out who! I find it hard to believe that I happened to choose a hay bale with a Valentines balloon ON Valentines day and didn't notice when I opened the bale up. I'm thinking maybe it escaped and blew into their pasture at some point during the holiday - which leaves you to wonder if someone was sorely disappointed their special someone forgot them! Oh the possibilites! My goats may have destroyed a budding relationship! (and had fun doing it!)


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

I thought you had someone who got them for you.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

wow!LOL


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Dwarf Dad said:


> I thought you had someone who got them for you.


I thought so too! But nobody has owned up... it wasn't much husband, aunt, or mother !


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Ha ha ha! You must have been overheard getting on the goats for eating them.


----------

